# Gutted. New car broke down on way home



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

So upset. My new to me qashqai diesel 2007 was ready yesterday so went off and collected it. It was in the garage having a full service and timing belt change because I'd bought it. Halfway home a rattle started, was on main road so couldn't pull over as no pavements- suddenly it just stops, and what looks like a cloud of oil co ing out the back. Oil all the way down the road and I collected a couple of sheared metal bits too. It's been recovered to my house and on to garage tomorrow. Gutted, think something major has happened.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Gearbox maybe? Surely the garage are covering it?


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

What a nightmare 

Is it going back to the place you bought it for repairs?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

That's not so good, it sounds like something big has gone if you have found some metal bits and lost oil, if the Cambelt has just been changed then I'd assume they didn't do a good job. I'd be asking for my money back and go and look for something else


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes, was going to take it back to same garage- don't know what they'll do it's not ever broken down till yesterday, straight after they'd worked on it, just hope they've screwed up and if they have they admit it..just utterly deflated. Total nightmare.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Did the oil light come on ?


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

No, funnily enough, it didn't. It's showing oil is fine.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

were did you buy it from??


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

From my best mate. Known her 25 years. She's had it three years and it's never missed a beat, been serviced regularly. She put it in garage to get fully serviced and timing belt done so it was all sorted for me to collect it.


----------



## evil kegs (Jan 11, 2012)

was it the main dealers ?


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

shonajoy said:


> No, funnily enough, it didn't. It's showing oil is fine.


Then it must be gearbox oil and when it dried up it would explain the metal shards?


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

shonajoy said:


> From my best mate. Known her 25 years. She's had it three years and it's never missed a beat, been serviced regularly. She put it in garage to get fully serviced and timing belt done so it was all sorted for me to collect it.


Sounds like your mate did her best i bet shes as gutted as you,i reckon the garage will fix it its obvious they havent done the belt correctly.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh do you think it is? I hope so, because otherwise I've got no car. It does seem odd to me it breaks down same day, after being so reliable.

If its something they've done then at least it can be sorted.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

shonajoy said:


> If its something they've done then at least it can be sorted.


It sounds like the garage doing the service and timing belt may have fcuked up! If they do not accept responsibilty I would suggest getting an independent report to ascertain the cause of the damage. This may be useful in proving who was at fault or if you've just been very unlucky.

Good luck and keep us updated! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Alan. Will see what they say. Am uploading a picture of the bit that came off. Can so do without this- had a major operation for cancer recently and this was my *treat* haha!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

not to be a naysayer here, but i dont see how doing a timingbelt incorrectly could cause a gearbox issue (if thats what the problem is). if it was fitted incorrectly the car wouldnt have drove at all.

certainly sounds like more than a coincidence that they had it in for work and it broke down the same day, and I do hope you get it sorted.

As said, keep us updated please :thumb:

pics would be good if possible


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Retrieved one half of this from road, other half fell out as car being loaded. No bolts at all.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

oh, looks like a bearing cap to me (also sometimes known as "big ends"). thats NOT a gearbox issue (either your differential bearings are gone, or thats off the bottom of the crankshaft and is what holds a piston in :doublesho (looks too small to be off the diff cage to me though)).

does the car start or did it cut out on you? if the engine still runs, its the differential.

If the engine cut out on you, then it IS more than likely due to an improperly fitted timing belt/chain (if this is the case, it will not be a cheap/easy repair, and may require a new engine).

you can see it fitted to a piston here:










I dunno how technically minded you are, but the timing chain basically regulates how these pistons move up and down in relation to valves at the top of the engine opening and closing, improper timing (or a timing belt coming loose/breaking) leads to these two things not running in synchronicity, and can cause a piston to strike a valve when its in the "open(down)" position, which can cause issues like this).

Alternatively what can happen is the sump can leak oil and the bearings that run on the caps can run dry and the engine can vibrate itself loose, either way the prognosis is usualy not good.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh dear.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Is that terminal? Fixable? Possibly anything to do with garage?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

major damage , could well be the cam belt has come off or been done wrong

will be likely needing a new /replacement engine imo


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

updated my post with more info shona.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Engine doesn't run at all. Thanks so much mick.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

no worries, if you need anymore help/info, im only a PM away :thumb:

for what is worth though, your big end looks that mullered, i would be surprised if the engine would be salvageable


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

mick i concur that is the big end gone...it sounds like the car was mistimed and metal met metal. it would appear to me that the timing belt has been improperly done resulting in this.

i personally would want a new engine. put bluntly at minimum.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Bloody eck, how can a bit like that come out the engine?

Hope you get it sorted okay fella.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh thank you so so much guys, I really appreciate your help. It makes me look more knowledgeable when I'm dealing with garage. I'm so grateful, especially since I've just joined.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

neilos said:


> Bloody eck, how can a bit like that come out the engine?


usualy makes a nice hole on the way out


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

neilos said:


> Bloody eck, how can a bit like that come out the engine?
> 
> Hope you get it sorted okay fella.


I was thinking the OP was a lady.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

I know, I ran into the road to retrieve it, initially it was too hot to pick up! Then the other bit fell out when being loaded on recovery vehicle. I'm very very glad I picked them up and kept them.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm female lol


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Alan W said:


> It sounds like the garage doing the service and timing belt may have fcuked up! If they do not accept responsibilty I would suggest getting an independent report to ascertain the cause of the damage. This may be useful in proving who was at fault or if you've just been very unlucky.
> 
> Good luck and keep us updated! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Valve and piston top come to mine seen it happen many times , and i feel for you, here so many stories about poor work now , and most down to speed and cost im affraid hope you get things sorted out


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

steveo3002 said:


> neilos said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody eck, how can a bit like that come out the engine?
> ...


this^.

as you say it started to rattle on the way home and then chucked it, i would be more inclined to say that there has been an oil leak somewhere and the big ends have ran dry (which causes them to rattle) and eventually one of the bearings has collapsed and caused this.

It may still be down to something the garage has done though, so will require a proper investigation by a mechanic (and depending who the garage is that did the work, i would also consider having an independant inspection done (as AlanW has said) if the garage contests any fault on their part).


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I would take it to a different garage for their opinion, just in case the garage that has fitted the belt try and wriggle out and blame something other than the work they have carried out, as it sounds like a very expensive repair is needed.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mick said:


> this^.
> 
> as you say it started to rattle on the way home and then chucked it, i would be more inclined to say that there has been an oil leak somewhere and the big ends have ran dry (which causes them to rattle) and eventually one of the bearings has collapsed and caused this.
> 
> It may still be down to something the garage has done though, so will require a proper investigation by a mechanic (and depending who the garage is that did the work, i would also consider having an independant inspection done (as AlanW has said) if the garage contests any fault on their part).


I would get an independent assessment done anyway as they are worth their weight in gold.

Only thing i can think of was the work done before or after you bought it from your friend?....you might have some problems if it was done before as technically you are a 3rd party then...


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I was going to say it could be that it has no oil but if you says it has some then it must be something mechanical related to the Cambelt change. Unfortunately as already pointed out it looks like the engine is scrap, I'm not sure if the water pump is driven off the Cambelt on these but sometimes these fail after having the belt changed. I hope it all works out for you


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Full service and belt done yesterday, and I collected it the same day. Her husband is the one who dealt with the garage and is going to speak to them tomorrow.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

shonajoy said:


> ...... Halfway home a rattle started, ........(





Mick said:


> as you say it started to rattle on the way home and then chucked it, i would be more inclined to say that there has been an oil leak somewhere and the big ends have ran dry (which causes them to rattle) and eventually one of the bearings has collapsed and caused this.


You've hit the nail on the head there Mick, in my opinion. :thumb:

Total loss of oil through a leak, perhaps the oil filter has not been correctly fitted (lack of 'o' ring or gasket etc when refitting?), and then the engine has run without any oil, seizing the bearings sufficiently that a rod cap has sheared its bolts and been ejected through the sump.

I'm pretty sure it'll mean a new engine Shona. 

Alan W

EDIT: Look all over the engine for signs of where an oil leak may have occurred.


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

I doubt this was caused by the timing belt , when the belt goes bang the top of the engine goes bang in most cases , its just been serviced , so oil filter or sump plug hasnt been fitted correctly , hence the oil on the road and the bottom of the engine distroying its self , sorry shona but it'll need a new engine , hope the garage admit fault


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

shonajoy said:


> No, funnily enough, it didn't. It's showing oil is fine.


I thought loss of oil ... But this would make me think of something else


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Just checked- all sorts of warning lights now on dash, including oil, engine management, so don't know what's reliable or not. At the time the oil light wasn't on.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

aww , strange a service and cam belt change ( im no mechanic ) but if the cam belt hasnt been done properly its gonna cause kid of problem and serious being the engine. 

I had to help dad deal with a garage ref a repair ( suppose rebuild ) i had to involve trading standards and if it wasnt for them he's of got nothing but it took a long time , didnt help garage kept promsing to return money and didnt until a letter was send for the last time to inform them they were being took to court.

Try and see if you can enquire how good a garage are they? would they own up to it or would they try and get out of it? are you in the aa or rac? sometimes these offer check of a car? 

you need someone with car engine knowlegde and they will; give you a idea if the parts youve recovered could of been the result of poor cam belt change? cus my worry is if the garage try and say it wasnt there fault. 

( but in truth thay could admit what theyve done and put it right but unfort ive been done by a garage ( dad ) so im not very trusting no more.

Which I shouldnt be really


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Wonder if they put any oil in to start with? Stranger things have happened! Only other thing that comes to mind is the Cambelt/tensioner failing but that would tend to cause top end damage.

Edit: just read that there was oil on the road so there must have been _some_ in.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

The engine has thrown a rod. There will be a big hole in the crankcase where the broken piece of con rod has come out.

Lack of oil will have caused this.

New engine time I'm afraid.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

sorry to hear this.something major happened to make it spit its innards out like that.
.ref the guy saying about them forgetting to put oil in.
i know about this i picked my 
407 up and it NO pas fluid in it.it had just had a main dealer service.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh no. 

I really feel for you. Hopefully the reason for failure is found soon. 

Where was the car serviced? Main dealer or private garage. 

It does seem strange to fail right after service. 

Also did it have any issues before you bought it that your friend thought it had to be serviced right before you bought it? 

Maybe she thought something wasn't 100%(but never caused a problem running) and thought a service would solve it?


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Private garage. All pukka though. There was nothing, she was trying to do the right thing by getting everything done before I collected it.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I'd say it's terminal (new engine required) and very, very likely to be caused by the garage doing something stupid like removing oil and filter then not putting oil/filter/sump plug back in correctly (or a not at all). 

Good luck getting it sorted. I would expect a reputable garage would put their hands up fairly quickly.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

You would usually get an oil pressure light on not long before it spat bits out if it was down to oil starvation. 

Might be down to a duff tensioner that was defective, it might not be down to the standard of workmanship.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Just noticed it is a diesel, it would almost certainly be down to belt/tensioner.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Be very careful with 2nd hand engines.

Mine was replaced with a used one & I drained the sump, gave it a flush,
changed the filter etc. New belts all round blah blah & managed 19miles


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Id say cam belt issue. The belt might have slipped a tooth down to a duff tensioner. Id ring trading standards to get a log number so they are aware of whats going on. Also like previously said get an independent inspection done. And take as many photos as you can before you send it back to garage. 

Good luck


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

thats not a nice thing to happen on your way home in a new car 

i will also put it down to the garage having made a mistake somewhere unfortunately.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all your support yesterday. Was having a bit of a meltdown and you really helped. It's going into the garage today so will keep you posted. Fingers crossed its something they did and all sorted. If not will get my own guy to source and replace engine- have already found two with year long guarantees, at reasonable prices so it's not the end of the world. I will have my qashqai lol.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Update- my friends husband just called- garage are taking full responsibility and will do whatever it takes to make this right, as a matter of priority. Am over the moon. He also apologised profusely.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Great news make a change for a garage to own up glad it all gets sorted quick


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

shonajoy said:


> Update- my friends husband just called- garage are taking full responsibility and will do whatever it takes to make this right, as a matter of priority. Am over the moon. He also apologised profusely.


Someone is getting a P45 today.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your mishap.

Good to hear however that the garage are taking full responsibility for the issue and rectifying the problem for you! Hope all is well with new engine.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

shonajoy said:


> Update- my friends husband just called- garage are taking full responsibility and will do whatever it takes to make this right, as a matter of priority. Am over the moon. He also apologised profusely.


RESULT Shona! 

Congratulations! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm gobsmacked to say the least. Does make me wonder if he suspected something wasn't done properly, or if someone inexperienced got the job.

I was dreading all the acrimony am just so relieved.


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Great news. Good luck with your new car.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

shonajoy said:


> I'm gobsmacked to say the least. Does make me wonder if he suspected something wasn't done properly, or if someone inexperienced got the job.
> 
> I was dreading all the acrimony am just so relieved.


I do not think they had a chair leg to standard on tbh...to much conicidence the car has the cambelt done and then spectarcularly fails for a vehicle that has been running fine for years...


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Great result!

Did they say what the problem was?


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a good result! and good on the garage for not dragging it out.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Nope don't know what it is yet, it's still en route to garage.


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

good result


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

well done you and the garage result all round


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

shonajoy said:


> I'm gobsmacked to say the least. Does make me wonder if he suspected something wasn't done properly, or if someone inexperienced got the job.
> 
> I was dreading all the acrimony am just so relieved.


They probably found a bag of bolts at the end of the day and wondered which car they hadn't put them in 

Glad your in the process of getting it sorted, it makes it so much easier when you don't have to argue :thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

shonajoy said:


> Nope don't know what it is yet, it's still en route to garage.


They've not even seen the car yet?! They must have found something in the garage that should have been on the car! :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Mistakes do happen. 

It means a lot to accept you made a mistake and sort it without fuss.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Great result Shona! Fact- machines break down and humans make mistakes. Both things have happened here and top marks to the garage for admitting they've ****ed up.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Yep! It means the world to me they're accepting responsibility, am over the moon! Don't care if people make mistakes- it happens, as long as they accept they did. Delighted!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

herbiedacious said:


> Great result Shona! Fact- machines break down and humans make mistakes. Both things have happened here and top marks to the garage for admitting they've ****ed up.


tbh if they have found something and tried to get away with it the reasonable care and skill S.13 SOGASA 1982 would of came in handy :thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Ninja59 said:


> tbh if they have found something and tried to get away with it the reasonable care and skill S.13 SOGASA 1982 would of came in handy :thumb:


Yes and no; if they were unscrupulous and you sent the car back to them they could have screwed on the oil filter (if they forgot to put one on!) or whipped the belt off and put the timing right and said "sorry, it must just have been one of those things, we've checked it thoroughly and we did everything in line with manf. recommendations, it must have been ready to go before you took it in" - there's probably nothing you can do to prove them wrong.

Car engines do let go from time to time; if you're buying a car and do a thorough test drive and have a full AA/RAC check and looks 'clean' it could spin a bearing 20meters down the road after you pick it up.

All credit to them for taking responsibility and going to put it right.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Well done shona! 

Glad you managed to get something sorted. Hopefully you will be back motoring in no time :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Was reading this the other day and glad to read the update, nice to see its being sorted.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Really glad its being sorted out for you Shona.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well that's a great result owning up to a mistake is hard but always the best way to do it as respect is so important imho


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Well that's a great result owning up to a mistake is hard but always the best way to do it as respect is so important imho


yeah if anything this will help the gargage's reputation. Everyone makes mistakes. i always think an honest garage are hard to come by.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Yep, I'm impressed. Engine is being removed as I type.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

asuming theyre fitting a second hand engine it would be worth asking if they offer any kind of warrenty /proof of milage on that engine

not really sure whats fair to ask of them , but you know they could be fitting any old rubbish of unknown history


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

steveo3002 said:


> asuming theyre fitting a second hand engine it would be worth asking if they offer any kind of warrenty /proof of milage on that engine
> 
> not really sure whats fair to ask of them , but you know they could be fitting any old rubbish of unknown history


That would be my worry as well.... and of course any future resale issues...

:thumb:


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Absolutely. I'll need proof of all that for insurance too. There's no way I'll be accepting any old rubbish, after all this. I'm willing to be reasonable, and they have so far so fingers crossed.

Resale will be an issue but did plan on keeping car for a good few years and it's high mileage already, so not as much of an issue if it were new.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

they should replace engine with brand new not second hand ... and their insurance should cover this


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

new engine number needs sorting on the documents i believe


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

DVLA, insurance, manufacturer all need updated


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great to hear they're sorting it out without hassle :thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> DVLA, insurance, manufacturer all need updated


I know why You need to update Your V5C but why You need to let Your insurance company know and manufacture ??


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Alzak said:


> I know why You need to update Your V5C but why You need to let Your insurance company know and manufacture ??


insurance sometimes like to know about engine changes you never know... i was not sure the manufacture generally sometimes the UK ones for warranty stuff i know this wont be affected in this case though  sometimes garages are not the best are they now! :lol:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Insurance company like to know if car is any different than manufacture standard not when You replace engine or any different maintenance parts for OEM ... as long as engine is not tuned there is no need to tell 

so if I replace something broken on my car I need to phone insurance company this is what You try to say ??


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Well they got the car Monday lunchtime, and heard yesterday the engine was being removed, so am hoping for some sort of news soon. I'm wondering how long it takes to put a new engine in? My friends husband is dealing with the garage as it was him who goes there and booked the car in for it's belt change, so I'm getting bits and bobs of info. I'm not desperate for the car yet, but am supposed to be going back to work the week after next after a long absence so I'd kind of like to know a timescale at least.

He's phoning garage today for update so will see.


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Just hope if it's a second Hand engine it would be ok 
New one would be 6-8k I would imagine while reconditioned /second hand one would be under a £1000 
If its brand new you have done well 
Can't imagine the garage would claim on their insurance for that incident though 
Just hope it's a different mechanic who does the refit


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Alzak said:


> Insurance company like to know if car is any different than manufacture standard not when You replace engine or any different maintenance parts for OEM ... as long as engine is not tuned there is no need to tell
> 
> so if I replace something broken on my car I need to phone insurance company this is what You try to say ??


your not just replacing just a single part though are you they might get funny with a change of *engine number*....it sometimes is just worth ringing we know what insurers are getting like these days and the variable amounts of tolerance some give. It is just a precautionary measure for the future if the god forbid the worst should happen it avoids any awkward questions.

the thing here is the resale value has no doubt been effected you neglect to inform them of that well you never know.


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

Glad to hear the garage has taken responsibility without any fuss, that must be a lot of weight off your mind!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> your not just replacing just a single part though are you they might get funny with a change of *engine number*....it sometimes is just worth ringing we know what insurers are getting like these days and the variable amounts of tolerance some give. It is just a precautionary measure for the future if the god forbid the worst should happen it avoids any awkward questions.
> 
> the thing here is the resale value has no doubt been effected you neglect to inform them of that well you never know.


And this is why You need to let DVLA know not insurance company as long as car is standard with no after market modifications and all replaced parts are OEM there is no need to tell them ...

I just replaced turbo for new one and brake pads with discs so my resale value changed, do You think this is the reason to phone my insurance company ??


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Alzak said:


> And this is why You need to let DVLA know not insurance company as long as car is standard with no after market modifications and all replaced parts are OEM there is no need to tell them ...
> 
> I just replaced turbo for new one and brake pads with discs so my resale value changed, do You think this is the reason to phone my insurance company ??


I think what he's getting at, is it's better to be safe than sorry.

I believe he's merely suggesting as a precautionary measure, after all it's only a few minutes on the phone.

OP getting engine replaced and she's happy with that.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

I'll be making sure dvla and insurance company both know, absolutely better safe than sorry, I agree!


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

Thats great news the garage is taking the hit for the repacement engine , you should have your car back soon, it doesnt take long to change an engine , a couple of days , aslongas they've got the repacement engine ready to fit , ask them to fit a new belt kit to the engine .
Did you ever find out why the old engine went bang ?


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Not yet, it's difficult cos it's my best mates husband dealing with it, as he got the service etc done there and has been going there for years. It's not a new engine but is low mileage and guaranteed. I expect to hear all about it when we go and get it, they'll be getting quizzed.

I'm not too concerned now they've accepted responsibility- if anything goes wrong then they've fitted the new one. Am just very very relieved. It must have been their fault since they accepted it so quickly- one of the guys here suggested they'd opened their garage on Monday to find a bag of bolts and to be honest I wonder if that's not too far off the mark, since they accepted responsibility before the car was off the truck!


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh and they've said wednesday/ Thursday next week, so given its a holiday weekend seems fair enough. Luckily am still on sick leave from work so it's not an issue at the moment!


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah it does seem abit strange the garage admitting responsibility that fast , they musta known they did something very wrong .
At least its getting sorted and it aint costing you anything . 
Then you can have fun driving and cleaning it . 
Hope its a good car for you :thumb:


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

So do I, was staring at all the dirty bits as it was being loaded on recovery vehicle, itching to get cleaning but no point lol! I have a motorbike that needs cleaned will get stuck into that in the meantime, thanks!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i wonder if they will tell you why they think the engine failed? 

im guessing they wont :lol:


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Car is getting a new engine fitted today, and I can collect on Monday. New engine done 20,000 and is a year younger than original so am happy with that as the car originally had 75,000 on it. Can't wait!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

shonajoy said:


> Car is getting a new engine fitted today, and I can collect on Monday. New engine done 20,000 and is a year younger than original so am happy with that as the car originally had 75,000 on it. Can't wait!


seems like a result... keep all the receipts for the history though!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great news Shona - pleased to hear this! :thumb:

Don't forget to get the engine number changed on the V5 and service book etc and a receipt from the garage detailing the engine change and new engine number. 

Happy motoring! 

Alan W


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Yep, will do! So excited!


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

Very glad to hear this Shona. Enjoy the car.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks, I will! All sorted for cleaning supplies as of tonight so delighted! Cannot wait and you'll all be bored rigid with the pictures lol!


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Rrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssuuuuuuuuuuuuullllllllltttttttt.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

shonajoy said:


> Thanks, I will! All sorted for cleaning supplies as of tonight so delighted! Cannot wait and you'll all be bored rigid with the pictures lol!


No we won't, get um posted and let us have a look at your new toy :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

svended said:


> I think what he's getting at, is it's better to be safe than sorry.
> 
> I believe he's merely suggesting as a precautionary measure, after all it's only a few minutes on the phone.
> 
> OP getting engine replaced and she's happy with that.


exactly my point...if you ever get questioned you can just say well i phoned you about it. They investigate so much after incidents these days should the worst happen then it avoids answering them totally. For all i know the car could be on guaranteed value and not market value.

as for the brake pads/turbo thing that is not replacing a whole engine is it i know it is OEM for OEM though and i take that point but seriously wear and tear items compared with an engine.

And yes mate i did see your other thread about this and i saw the responses and it does not need to be but as i say above it saves getting asked these questions which i could invariably see.

Hope you get it back soon!


----------

